# AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Dec 23, 2017)

The seller, a younger man in his twenties, asked if I planned on using this as a garden feature. He was shocked when I said I'd get her running again. Maybe even by the end of Summer. I just hope it doesn't nickel and dime me to death.

She isn't the prettiest I've seen but if you clean her up, put some whitewalls and chrome rims she'll look real good. It needs grease bad! Everything creaks. Heavy as hell. I can't wait to see the headlights glow.

One question: how do you preserve the decals if I decide to repaint it? From what I've seen so far they have to be replaced.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Clean, service, ride. There is no upside to repainting this bike.The original paint is way too nice and you would kill the value of this bike which is about $75-100. It would cost about ten times that to truly restore this bike. My 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 29, 2017)

I don't believe anyone's reproduced decals for these '60s amf's  anyway.


----------



## 62wagon (Jan 1, 2018)

My Jet Pilot . Have a two speed kick back


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 3, 2018)

62wagon said:


> My Jet Pilot . Have a two speed kick back
> 
> View attachment 731913




Nice. I hope mine gets that clean. What kind of tires are those? Mine need replacing.


----------



## Hugh (Jan 3, 2018)

62wagon said:


> My Jet Pilot . Have a two speed kick back
> 
> View attachment 731913



Very nice!  I have a two speed kick back as well - mine is actually a "Minuteman" ('63 I believe) - In the process of adding accessories (rear rack - and tank like yours) - Is the seat post adjustable?


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 3, 2018)

It’ll clean up nice. You need a matching set of rims though. The rear rim is period correct (Komet Super). I have a set taking up space in my shop. HMU if you want them, just pay shipping. People usually airbrush or spray paint the front light cover as a cheap fix. To have it rechromed can be expensive.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 3, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> It’ll clean up nice. You need a matching set of rims though. The rear rim is period correct (Komet Super). I have a set taking up space in my shop. HMU if you want them, just pay shipping. People usually airbrush or spray paint the front light cover as a cheap fix. To have it rechromed can be expensive.




I picked up tubes and an old Schwinn chrome rim from the LBS. White walls are ordered. 
How easy is it going to be to find replacement lights? Anything special or can pickup from a local hardware store?


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 3, 2018)

They’re probably flash light bulbs, not hard to find, it probably will work with two D batteries BUT check out LED lamps first. LED lights are much brighter and safer. I don’t use the lamps on any of my bikes, I use quick release cheap LED front and rear lights on my rides; spend like $25 and put them on at night. Mike Burden might have the lenses (eBay seller: cindivette. I’m not sure if he’s on this site).


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 9, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> They’re probably flash light bulbs, not hard to find, it probably will work with two D batteries BUT check out LED lamps first. LED lights are much brighter and safer. I don’t use the lamps on any of my bikes, I use quick release cheap LED front and rear lights on my rides; spend like $25 and put them on at night. Mike Burden might have the lenses (eBay seller: cindivette. I’m not sure if he’s on this site).




Where would you get these LEDs?


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 9, 2018)

She’s finally naked. I’m liking it. 
The tear-down was pretty straightforward. Taking pictures of every nut and bolt easily tripled the time. The hard part will be washing and restoring each part. Bearings are dry. The rear coaster hub scares me. The headlight will be equally challenging. That’s what a hobby is for, right? Can’t wait to put on the new whitewalls!


----------



## Scribble (Jan 12, 2018)

I dig this green machine, also agree this is way to nice to repaint.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 12, 2018)

Scribble said:


> I dig this green machine, also agree this is way to nice to repaint.




Paint will remain. When the temps come back up the whole thing is getting a nice warm oxi bath. Until then I’m trying to get the light working and find new bearings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (May 27, 2020)

2 1/2 years later it’s done. Rat Rod style. I left the tank alone. It’s a rider. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman1984 (May 28, 2020)

twinflight said:


> 2 1/2 years later it’s done. Rat Rod style. I left the tank alone. It’s a rider.
> 
> View attachment 1201978
> 
> ...



Nice to see it just cleaned & riding. I see a Rigida aluminum front wheel ?


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (May 28, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Nice to see it just cleaned & riding. I see a Rigida aluminum front wheel ?




No idea. I picked it up from a LBS yesterday. I parted out three different rims to make something work with the fork and tires. This evolved into a Rat Rod project so i wasn’t concerned about period correct, just needed it running. 

The headlight is the only remaining item to workout. The guts are there but it needs to be rewired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (May 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (May 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit (May 28, 2020)

Have you ever looked to see what year it is? I'm guessing mid to late '60's.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (May 29, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Have you ever looked to see what year it is? I'm guessing mid to late '60's.




Based on pictures probably a ‘68. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit (May 29, 2020)

According to Phil Marshall's chart on the CWC/AMF bikes, the first letter of the serial number should give the year, at least through the early '60's.  I haven't had a chance to look at many of these late '60's bikes first-hand.








						Cleveland Welding S/N Project...See Page 58 Post 576 for chart | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

This is a dual springer (not installed yet) Roadmaster. From what I have read here, this "J" prefix places this on in 1951 But, the owner wants to be sure. I don't own this one but, would like to confirm the year. Serial is J29615 ACw.      Was originally black and the son of the...




					thecabe.com


----------

